# [Bash_Script] Changer de bootsplash facilement

## yuk159

Voilà, suite et fin de mes aventures avec le bootsplash.(enfin j''espère)

si une bonne âme voulait bien le tester et me faire un retour j'en serai très heureu  :Wink: 

La premiere chose à faire et de lancer la config (bstheme -C) pour génerer le fichier /etc/conf.d/bstheme.conf dont le script à besoin (je sais ce n'ai pas un demon mais je trouver pratique de le mettre là)

Pour ceux qui veulent un bootsplash différents à chaque démarrage je leur conseil fortement de le mettre dans /etc en tout cas, ainsi que de placer bstheme dans /bin ou /sbin,

pour ètre sur qu'il ne soit pas sur une partition séparé (comme ça vous ètes prévenu).

La méthode que j'ai trouvé (crade) et de rajouter à /etc/conf.d/local.stop :

```
/sbin/bstheme -r
```

Voilà la seule chose que je n'ai pas pus tester c'est le montage est démontage de /boot au moment de la céation de l'initrd, si quelqu'un pouvait me dire aussi si ça fonctionne ce serait sympa.

Je crois que c'est tout,

Merci d'avance  :Very Happy: 

yuk

```
#!/bin/bash

#

#     bstheme

#     

#  Desc:    Permet de changer le thème 

#      de votre bootsplash facilement

#      

#      

#  

#  Dernière mis à jour

#   dim aou 1 10:26:02 NCT 2004

#--------------------------------------------------------

#--------Variables--------

BOOTSPLASHCONF="/etc/conf.d/bootsplash"

BSTHEMECONF="/etc/conf.d/bstheme.conf"

THEMESDIR="/etc/bootsplash"

THEMES=`ls $THEMESDIR |grep -v default`

NUMTHEMES=`echo $THEMES |wc -w`

RESOLUTION=`/sbin/fbresolution`

#--------Fonctions--------

Help()

{

echo "Usage : bstheme [option]"

echo "         -h    affiche cette aide"

echo "         -c     change le thème"

echo "         -i     install le fichier initrd"

echo "         -ci   combinaison des options -c et -i"

echo "         -t     création d'un nouveau thème"

echo "         -a     (all) création du thème + changement + initrd"

echo "         -r    (random) choisi un thème pour vous"

echo "         -C   configuration de bstheme"

echo "         -R   redémarre le bootsplash"

echo "          -rR   combinaison de -r  et -R"

echo 

echo "      ATTENTION    : les option -ci et -rR sont les seules combinaisons possibles."

echo ; echo

}

Check()

{

if [ `id -u` -gt 0 ]; then

   echo ; echo -e "Vous devez être root pour utiliser ce script \a \n"

   exit

fi

if [ -f $BSTHEMECONF ]; then

   echo

else

    echo ; echo  "Vous n'avez pas de fichier $BSTHEMECONF"

   Config

fi

}

Config()

{

# Locales

if [ -f $BSTHEMECONF ]; then

   rm  $BSTHEMECONF

fi

echo ; echo "Avez-vous une partition pour /boot ? o/n"

   TEST=1

   while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   read VAR2

   case $VAR2 in

      o)

         echo "Quel est votre partition de boot ?"

         read BOOTPART

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         BOOTPART="n"

         TEST=0

         ;;

      *)

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, taper o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

   done

echo ; echo "Voulez vous changer le thème par default ? o/n"

       echo "ATTENTION : vous devrez modifier votre /etc/conf.d/bootsplash"

       echo -e "Sinon ce script ne fonctionnera pas \n"

   TEST=1

   while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   read VAR3

   case $VAR3 in

      o)

         echo Quel nom voulez vous lui donner ?

         read THEME

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         THEME="default"

         TEST=0

         ;;

      *)

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, taper o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

   done

   

echo ; echo "Le nom proposé pour initrd est : initrd-$RESOLUTION"

echo "Voulez vous en changer ? o/n"

   TEST=1

   while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   read VAR4

   case $VAR4 in

      o)

         echo "ATTENTION : vous devrez modifier votre fichier grub.conf ou lilo.conf"

         echo "Quel nom voulez-vous ?"

         read INITRDNAME

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         INITRDNAME="initrd-$RESOLUTION"

         TEST=0

         ;;

      *)

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, taper o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

   done

echo ; echo -e "Création du fichier de configuration... \n"

sleep 1

cat > $BSTHEMECONF << EOF

# Configuration de bstheme

# partition /boot 

# ex:/dev/hda1

bootpart:$BOOTPART

# le thème par default définit dans /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

# ex : default

defaulttheme:$THEME

# le nom du fichier /boot/initrd

# ex : initrd-1024x768

initrdname:$INITRDNAME

EOF

exit

}

BS_Change()

{

# Locales

DEFAULTTHEME=`grep defaulttheme $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

clear

echo "Liste des thèmes disponibles sur votre système"

echo

COUNT=1

for I in $THEMES ; do

        echo "$COUNT) $I"

   COUNT=$[ $COUNT +1 ]

done

echo

while true ; do 

   echo -n "Entrez un numéro entre 1 et $[ $COUNT - 1 ] (ou pressez [Entrée] pour sortir)"

   read THEMECH

   if [ -z $THEMECH ]; then

      exit

   elif [ "`echo $THEMECH |grep [^0-9]`" ]; then

           echo "Vous devez choisir un chiffre"

   elif [ $THEMECH -lt 1 -o $THEMECH  -gt $NUMTHEMES ] ; then

      echo "Vous devez taper un chiffre entre 1 et $[ $COUNT - 1]"

   else

      break

   fi

done

COUNT=1

for I in $THEMES ; do

   if [ $THEMECH = $COUNT ] ; then

      echo ; echo "Modification du thème..."

      rm $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME

      ln -s $THEMESDIR/$I $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME

      echo ; echo -n "Le thème $I a été appliqué"

      echo

      sleep 1

   fi

   COUNT=$[ $COUNT + 1 ]

done

}

MK_Initrd()

{

# Locales

INITRDNAME=`grep initrdname $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

BOOTPART=`grep bootpart $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

DEFAULTTHEME=`grep defaulttheme $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

if [ $BOOTPART != n ]; then

   echo ; echo "Montage de /boot..."

   sleep 1

   mount $BOOTPART /boot

fi

if [ -f /boot/$INITRDNAME ]; then

   echo ; echo -e "Création du fichier initrd... \n"

   mv /boot/initrd-$RESOLUTION /boot/$INITRDNAME.old

   /sbin/splash -s -f $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg > /boot/$INITRDNAME

   sleep 1

else

   echo -e "ATTENTION !!! vous n'avez pas de fichier $INITRDNAME \a"

   echo "Le fichier va être créé , mais il aura besoin d'une entrée"

   echo "dans /boot/grub/grub.conf ou /etc/lilo.conf"

   sleep 5

   echo

   echo "Création du fichier initrd..."

   sleep 1

   /sbin/splash -s -f $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg > /boot/$INITRDNAME

   sleep 1

   

fi

BOOTPARTEST=`grep /boot /etc/mtab |cut -d "/" -f1,2,3` 

if [  $BOOTPARTEST = $BOOTPART ]; then

      echo "Démontage de /boot..."

      sleep 1

      /bin/umount /boot

   fi

}

MK_Theme()

{

echo "Quel nom voulez-vous donner à ce thème ?"

read THEMENAME

if [ -d $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME ]; then

   echo "Ce nom existe dejà, voulez vous l'effacer ? o/n"

      TEST=1

      while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

      read DIR

      case $DIR in

         o)

            echo "Création des repertoires..."

            sleep 1

            rm -rf $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME

            mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME

            mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/config

            mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images

            TEST=0

            ;;

         n)

            echo "Sortie de bstheme"

            exit

            ;;

         *)

            echo "Entrée incorrecte, tapez o (oui) ou n (non)"

            ;;

         esac

      done

         

else

   echo "Création des répertoires..."

   sleep 1

   mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME

   mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/config

   mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images

fi

   

TEST=1

while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   echo ; echo "Quelle-est l'image à utiliser pour le mode verbose ?"

   read IMAGE1

      if [ -f $IMAGE1 ] ; then

          convert -resize $RESOLUTION! $IMAGE1 $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.jpg

         TEST=0

      else

         echo ; echo "L'image n'existe pas"

         sleep 1

      fi

done

TEST=1

while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

        echo ; echo "Souhaitez vous utiliser la même image pour le mode silent ? o/n"

   read VAR1

   case $VAR1 in

      o)

         convert -resize $RESOLUTION! $IMAGE1 $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-$RESOLUTION.jpg

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         echo ; echo "Quelle-est l'image à utiliser ?"

         read IMAGE2

         if [ -z $IMAGE2 ]; then

            echo ; echo "L'image n'existe pas..."

            sleep 1

            TEST=1

         else

            convert -resize $RESOLUTION! \

            $IMAGE2 $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-$RESOLUTION.jpg

            TEST=0

         fi

         ;;

      *)

         

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, tapez o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

done

echo ; echo "Création des fichiers de configuration..."

sleep 1

if [ $RESOLUTION = 800x600 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 800x600. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=28

ty=28

tw=747

th=497

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=160

text_y=414

text_size=18

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMNAME/images/bootsplash-800x600.jpg

silentjpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-800x600.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  160 453 640 477 #04045498

box silent inter 160 454 160 476 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       160 454 640 476 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         160 453 640 453 #313234

box silent         160 477 640 477 #eef4ff

box silent         160 453 160 477 #313234

box silent         640 453 640 477 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19 19 531 #313234

box     19 19 781 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     781 19 781 531 #eef4ff

box     19 531 781 531 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 780 530 #04045498

overpaintok=1

EOF

elif [ $RESOLUTION = 1024x768 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1024x768. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=28   

tw=979

th=649

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=20

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19  19 679 #313234

box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 19 1005 679 #eef4ff

box     19 679 1005 679 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04045498

overpaintok=1

EOF

elif [ $RESOLUTION = 1280x1024 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1280x1024. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=25

tw=1230

th=875

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=256

text_y=728

text_size=30

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  256 776 1024 816 #04045498

box silent inter 256 777 256 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       256 777 1024 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         256 776 1024 776 #313234

box silent         256 816 1024 816 #eef4ff

box silent         256 776 256 816 #313234

box silent         1024 776 1024 816 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19 19 901 #313234

box     19 19 1261 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1261 19 1261 901 #eef4ff

box     19 901 1261 901 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1260 900 #04045498

overpaintok=1

EOF

elif [ $RESOLUTION = 1600x1200 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1600x1200. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=320

text_y=850

text_size=40

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/bootsplash-1600x1200.jpg

silentjpeg=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-1600x1200.jpg

progress_enable=1

###############

# silent config

# background

box silent noover  320 906 1280 954 #04045498

box silent inter 320 907 320 953 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       320 907 1280 953 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         320 906 1280 906 #313234

box silent         320 954 1280 954 #eef4ff

box silent         320 906 320 954 #313234

box silent         1280 906 1280 954 #eef4ff

###############

# normal config

# make your choice between a small (ok, not that small) and a large

# text-output window

# uncomment all statements in the section

 ##############

 # small box

 # text box (left, top borders)

 box     19 19 19 1055 #eef4ff

 box     19 19 1581 19 #eef4ff

 # (right, bottom borders)

 box     1581 19 1581 1055 #eef4ff

 box     19 1055 1581 1055 #eef4ff

 # box itself

 box noover 20 20 1580 1054 #04045498

 # (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

 # tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

 tx=25

 ty=25

 tw=1550

 th=1025

 ##############

 # large box

 # text box (left, top borders)

 #box     19 19 19 1180 #eef4ff

 #box     19 19 1581 19 #eef4ff

 # (right, bottom borders)

 #box     1581 19 1581 1180 #eef4ff

 #box     19 1180 1581 1180 #eef4ff

 # box itself

 #box noover 20 20 1580 1179 #04045498

 # (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

 # tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

 #tx=25

 #ty=30

 #tw=1550

 #th=1150

overpaintok=1

EOF

else

   echo "Résolution inconnue !"

   exit

fi

clear

echo ; echo "Votre thème a été créé :)"

echo ; echo

sleep 1

}

Random()

{

# Locales

BOOTPART=`grep bootpart $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

RAND=`echo $((RANDOM%$NUMTHEMES+1))`

INITRDNAME=`grep initrdname $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

DEFAULTTHEME=`grep defaulttheme $BSTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

if [ $BOOTPART != n ]; then

   mount $BOOTPART /boot

fi

if [ -f /tmp/bstheme.tmp ]; then

   rm /tmp/bstheme.tmp

fi

RAND=`echo $((RANDOM%$NUMTHEMES+1))`

for I in $THEMES ; do

   echo $I >>/tmp/bstheme.tmp

done

THEME=`cat /tmp/bstheme.tmp |head -n $RAND |tail -n 1`

rm $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME &&

ln -s $THEMESDIR/$THEME $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME &&

rm /boot/$INITRDNAME

/sbin/splash -s -f $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME/config/bootsplash-$RESOLUTION.cfg > /boot/$INITRDNAME

sleep 1

BOOTPARTEST=`grep /boot /etc/mtab |cut -d "/" -f1,2,3` 

if [ $BOOTPARTEST = $BOOTPART ]; then

   /bin/umount /boot

fi

rm /tmp/bstheme.tmp

}

BS_Restart()

{

echo ; echo -e "Redémarrage du bootsplash... \n"

/etc/init.d/bootsplash restart

sleep 1

}

#--------Options--------

case "$#" in

   

   0)

   Check

   Help

   exit 1

   ;;

   

   1)

     case "$1" in

      -h)

        Check

        Help

        exit 0

        ;;

      -c)

        Check

        BS_Change

        BS_Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      -i)

        Check

        MK_Initrd

        exit 0

        ;;

      -ci)

        Check

        BS_Change

        MK_Initrd

        BS_Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      -t)

        Check

        MK_Theme

        exit 0

        ;;

      -a)

        Check

        MK_Theme

        sleep 3

        BS_Change

        MK_Initrd

        BS_Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      -r)

        Check

        Random

        exit 0

        ;;

      -C)

        Config

        exit 0

        ;;

      -R)

        BS_Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      -rR)

        Check

        Random

        BS_Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      *)

        Check

        echo ; echo -e "Paramètre inconnu... \n"

        Help

        exit 1

        ;;

       esac

       ;;

        

   esac

```

----------

## zdra

Ca m'a l'air sympa tout ça  :Smile:  Si je me sens chaud j'ajouterai une option à ton script pour qu'il change l'image de grub en meme temps que le bootsplash, ça donne une homogénéitée au systeme d'avoir la meme image dans grub et en bootsplash  :Wink:  Et si je suis vraiment petant de forme je m'attaquerai à un howto pour enrober tout ça dans un paquet cadeau  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Je vais me lancer et mettre un bootspash sur mon système. Après je testerai ton script.

J'espère pour toi qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> J'espère pour toi qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes 

 

 :Laughing:  Je ne pense pas je l'ai quand même testé avant de le balancer sur le réseau, ça marche, mais simplement le code est un peu bordélique

----------

## yuk159

J'ai rajouté une option pour la création de thèmes perso, mais on peu aller un peu plus loin, notament au niveau des couleurs utilisées pour la barre de progression etc...

Mais pour ma part ça me suffit comme ça  :Wink: 

@+

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai mis un bootsplash ainsi que gdm sur mon système avec les pilotes nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106.

C'est la 1ère fois que je met çà et il m'arrive que je soit déconnecté du serveur X. Avez vous subit les mêmes inconvénients ? 

yuk159 je vais tenter ton script en croisant des doigts  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

Il y a des threads sur ce forum qui parle d'instabilité entre le bootsplash et les pilote NVidia.

Mais perso je n'ai pas eu de problèmes (faut dire que mes pilotes date un peu  :Wink: ).

Pour le script il y avait une petite erreur (ligne 87 je crois), j'avais mis splash au lieu de /sbin/splash mais rien de bien grave.

Il est mis à jour et fonctionne je verrai pour rendre le code plus propre dans la semaine et pour y ajouter d'autres fonctions.

----------

## Pachacamac

Je regarderai ça, c'est embetant mais je préfère avoir un pilote nvidia que le bootcrash  :Wink: 

Tu as mis quel pilote de nvidia pour que ça soit stable ?

----------

## ridben

Ce serait sympa d'ajouter une fonction qui choisit un bootsplash au hasard a chaque démarrage  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Exellente idée, je l'ai fait, je le posterai ce soir (pour moi c'est à dire dans deux/trois heures)

----------

## yoyo

Hello Yuk,

Sympa ton petit script !!   :Very Happy: 

Ici il fonctionne bien "malgré" les modules proprio nvidia.

Un petit bug se produit cependant : au changement de thème, les caractères affichés sur mes consoles disparaissent.

Par exemple, le "login" disparaît sur une console fermée. Le curseur fonctionne très bien et si je me connecte les caractères apparaissent correctement et l'affichage fonctionne très bien => ce sont juste les caractères qui étaient déja présents qui deviennent invisibles.

Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce bug ???

----------

## yuk159

Ca me le fait aussi sur un seul theme, celui du livecd-2004.0 il faut que je regarde si ce n'est pas justement celui-la que j'ai pris comme modèle   :Confused: 

Je regarde ça dans la soirée.

Sinon j'ai mis à jour le script avec une option random, si quelqu'un une meilleur soluce que celle que j'ai trouvé qu'il n'hésite pas.

Perso je mets dans /etc/conf.d/local.stop cette ligne :

```
/usr/local/bin/bstheme -r
```

Et au boot suivant je me retrouve avec un autre thème.

La prochaine modif sera l'ajout des accens parce que là c'est un peu barbare  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

@yoyo : Non ce n'est pas le seul en fait certain themes chez moi creai un lien symbolique vers eux mème (à l'interieur du dossier theme), est-ce le cas chez toi ?

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> @yoyo : Non ce n'est pas le seul en fait certain themes chez moi creai un lien symbolique vers eux mème (à l'interieur du dossier theme), est-ce le cas chez toi ?

 

Non ...   :Confused: 

J'ai juste un thème pour lequel mon répertoire "images" est un lien qui pointe vers mon répertoire de fonds d'écran ...

Sinon, à l'exécution de ton nouveau script, j'ai :

```
#./bstheme

./bstheme: line 41: [: "gentoo": binary operator expected
```

----------

## yuk159

Regarde si il n'y a pas eu un retour à la ligne malencontreux lors du copier/coller (certaines lignes sont un peu longues)

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Regarde si il n'y a pas eu un retour à la ligne malencontreux lors du copier/coller (certaines lignes sont un peu longues)

 

Apparemment, rien de tel ...   :Confused: 

Par contre, quelle version de bootsplash utilises-tu ??

Ici c'est la dernière stable pour x86 : "bootsplash-0.6-r16" ...

----------

## yuk159

Je ne comprend pas ce qu'il ce passe une partie du code ne fonctionne plus quand je fait un copier coller alors que l'original sur ma machine fonctionne   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Je vais mettre un petit moment à trouver je pense...

L bootsplash que j'utilise est le 0.6-r16 pourquoi ?

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> L bootsplash que j'utilise est le 0.6-r16 pourquoi ?

 

Pour voir si le problème ne vient pas d'une différence de version ...

----------

## yuk159

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire si ça fonctionne maintenant chez vous... soupli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire si ça fonctionne maintenant chez vous... soupli 

 

J'ai toujours l'erreur "./bstheme: line 41: [: "gentoo": binary operator expected".

Elle est visible uniquement lorsque le script est lancé sans argument (avec un argument tu effaces l'écran => la ligne d'erreur).

Sinon, (presque) tout fonctionne bien : les caractères ne disparaissent plus.

Encore un petit bug : au changement de thème, le curseur se décale vers le bas. Peut-être un retour chariot qui s'est glissé dans ton script ...

Une dernière petite chose, il faudrait ajouter un "mount /boot" au début du script de création de l'initrd et un "umount /boot" à la fin pour éviter les surprises lors du reboot ...

Ce ne sont que des détails ... je me rends compte que je critique pas mal alors que je ne suis pas capable d'en faire le 10ème ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yuk159

C'est vrai tu as raison pour /boot je suis tèlement habitué à ne pas faire cette partition que je n'y ai même pas pensé   :Confused: 

Je te remerci je vais y remédier.

Par contre je ne comprend pas les message d'erreurs   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Par contre je ne comprend pas les message d'erreurs  

 

OK, j'ai trouvé la raison du message d'erreur:

 */etc/conf.d/bootsplash wrote:*   

> #BOOTSPLASH_THEME="gentoo"
> 
> BOOTSPLASH_THEME="default"

 

Ce qui donnait une variable "DEFAULTTHEME" un peu fantaisiste :

```
echo $DEFAULTTHEME

"gentoo" "default"
```

Enjoy !!!

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Par contre je ne comprend pas les message d'erreurs   
> 
> OK, j'ai trouvé la raison du message d'erreur:
> 
>  */etc/conf.d/bootsplash wrote:*   #BOOTSPLASH_THEME="gentoo"
> ...

 

Ouai je croyai que tout le monde ce plirai à ma conf   :Laughing: 

Avec les gentooist faut pas rever  :Wink: 

c'est ce qu'on appelle un gros bug, comme celui de mount /boot  :Wink: 

Je te remerci en tout cas de tes retours

Je modifirai tout ça demain je pense

@+ 

yuk

----------

## yuk159

up  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> up 

 

Ouha !!!

Ça commence à être un sacré script là ...

Nickel le fichier de conf dans "etc" : comme ça plus de surprise avec les partitions "/boot" et autres "bootsplash.conf" ...   :Mr. Green: 

Pas encore testé mais il fonctionnait très bien avant, je ne vois donc pas pourquoi il planterai maintenant ...   :Wink: 

PS : as-tu reçu mon second thème (gen13) par mail ??

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> PS : as-tu reçu mon second thème (gen13) par mail ??

 

Exellent !!! je lisais ça quand j'étais étudiant   :Razz: 

Merci il est terrible  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

Ayééééé !!

J'ai testé le changement de thème, plus de souci avec "/boot", tout fonctionne bien (enfin, je suppose, je n'ai pas redémarré ma machine pour voir si l'initrd avait bien été remis à jour ...).

Merci yuk159.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : as-tu reçu mon second thème (gen13) par mail ??

 

Il est possible d'avoir un aperçu ?

----------

## yuk159

Voilà la mise à jour est enfin faite, et tout à l'air de rouler.

Prévenez moi si vous rencontrez un problème.

Merci encore yoyo pour tes essais et retours.  :Cool: 

@Pachacamac : Désolé d'arriver si tard   :Embarassed: 

Ta question est toujours d'actualité ?

----------

## driden91

moi j'ai jamais reussi a fiare foncitonner le bootsplash est ce que cela peut venir du fait que j'utilise le chipset video fournit par ma carte mère?? (pas trés puissant, malheureusement!)

----------

## yuk159

Je fait tourner le bootsplash sur un chipset SIS intégré qui n'est pas terrible non plus, quel carte mère as-tu ?

Et as tu suivi cette doc : [HOWTO] Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash sous Gentoo

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Voilà la mise à jour est enfin faite, et tout à l'air de rouler.
> 
> Prévenez moi si vous rencontrez un problème.

 No problemo !!!   :Wink: 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Merci encore yoyo pour tes essais et retours. 

 Merci à toi pour le temps que tu as passé à écrire ce script.   :Cool: 

----------

## yuk159

Bon j'ai fait une adaptation du script pour le gensplash, pour ceux que cela intéresse...

Vous devez tout dabord lancer le script avec l'option -C histoire de le configurer

Une chose importante pour le bon fonctionnement du script est de paramètrer un theme par default

ex:

 */etc/conf.d/splash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SPLASH_THEME="default"

 

ainsi que 

 */boot/grub/grub.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda1 splash=silent,theme:default video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

 

vous pouvez bien sur choisir un autre nom que default.

```
#!/bin/bash

#

#     splashtheme      

#     

#  Desc: Permet de changer votre gensplash facilement

#

#  

#  Dernière mise à jour

#   Sun Feb 20 12:48:24 NCT 2005

#--------------------------------------------------------                                                         

#--------Variables de couleur

 export DEF="\033[0m"

 export VERT="\033[0;32m"

 export JNFC="\033[1;33m"

 

#--------Autres variables

BOOTSPLASHCONF="/etc/conf.d/splash"

SPLASHTHEMECONF="/etc/conf.d/splashtheme.conf"

RESOLUTION=`/sbin/fbres`

#--------Fonctions

Help()

{

echo "Usage : splashtheme [option]"

echo "         -h    affiche cette aide"

echo "         -c     change le thème"

echo "         -t     création d'un nouveau thème"

echo "         -r    (random) choisi un thème pour vous"

echo "         -C   configuration de splashtheme"

echo "         -R   redémarre le bootsplash"

echo "          -rR   combinaison de -r  et -R"

echo ; echo

}

Check()

{

if [ `id -u` -gt 0 ]; then

   echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Vous devez être root pour utiliser ce script \a \n $DEF"

   exit

fi

if [ -f $SPLASHTHEMECONF ]; then

   echo

else

    echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Vous n'avez pas de fichier $SPLASHTHEMECONF $DEF"

   Config

fi

}

Config()

{

# Locales

if [ -f $SPLASHTHEMECONF  ]; then

   rm  $SPLASHTHEMECONF 

fi

echo ; echo "Avez-vous une partition pour /boot ? o/n"

   TEST=1

   while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   read VAR2

   case $VAR2 in

      o)

         echo "Quel est votre partition de boot ?"

         read BOOTPART

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         BOOTPART="n"

         TEST=0

         ;;

      *)

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, taper o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

   done

echo ; echo "Voulez vous changer le thème par default ? o/n"

   TEST=1

   while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   read VAR3

   case $VAR3 in

      o)

         echo Quel nom voulez vous lui donner ?

         read THEME

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         THEME="default"

         TEST=0

         ;;

      *)

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, taper o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

   done

   

echo ; echo "Le nom proposé pour initrd est : /boot/initrd-$RESOLUTION"

echo "Voulez vous en changer ? o/n (indiquez le chemin complet)"

   TEST=1

   while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   read VAR4

   case $VAR4 in

      o)

         echo "ATTENTION : vous devrez modifier votre fichier grub.conf ou lilo.conf"

         echo "Quel nom voulez-vous ?"

         read INITRDNAME

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         INITRDNAME="/boot/initrd-$RESOLUTION"

         TEST=0

         ;;

      *)

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, taper o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

   done

echo ; echo -e "Création du fichier de configuration... \n"

sleep 1

cat > $SPLASHTHEMECONF  << EOF

# Configuration de splashtheme

# Si vous modifiez ce fichier à la main faites

# attention de ne pas mettre d'espaces après les :

# partition /boot 

# ex:/dev/hda1

bootpart:$BOOTPART

# le thème par default définit dans /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

# ex:default

defaulttheme:$THEME

# le nom du fichier /boot/initrd

# ex: /boot/initrd-1024x768

initrdname:$INITRDNAME

EOF

exit

}

Change()

{

# Locales

THEMESDIR="/etc/splash"

DEFAULTTHEME=`grep defaulttheme $SPLASHTHEMECONF  |cut -d ":" -f2`

THEMES=`ls $THEMESDIR |grep -v $DEFAULTTHEME`

NUMTHEMES=`echo $THEMES |wc -w`

clear

echo -e "$VERT Liste des thèmes disponibles sur votre système $DEF"

echo

COUNT=1

for I in $THEMES ; do

        echo -e "$JNFC $COUNT) $I $DEF"

   COUNT=$[ $COUNT +1 ]

done

echo

while true ; do 

   echo -en "$VERT Entrez un numéro entre 1 et $[ $COUNT - 1 ] (ou pressez [Entrée] pour sortir) $DEF"

   read THEMECH

   if [ -z $THEMECH ]; then

      exit

   elif [ "`echo $THEMECH |grep [^0-9]`" ]; then

           echo "Vous devez choisir un chiffre"

   elif [ $THEMECH -lt 1 -o $THEMECH  -gt $NUMTHEMES ] ; then

      echo "Vous devez taper un chiffre entre 1 et $[ $COUNT - 1]"

   else

      break

   fi

done

COUNT=1

for I in $THEMES ; do

   if [ $THEMECH = $COUNT ] ; then

      echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Modification du thème... $DEF"

      /sbin/splash_util -c off

      sleep 1

      rm $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME

      ln -s $THEMESDIR/$I $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME

      echo ; echo -en "$JNFC Le thème  $VERT $I $JNFC a été appliqué $DEF"

      echo

      sleep 1

   fi

   COUNT=$[ $COUNT + 1 ]

done

}

MK_Initrd()

{

# Locales

INITRDNAME=`grep initrdname $SPLASHTHEMECONF  |cut -d ":" -f2`

BOOTPART=`grep bootpart $SPLASHTHEMECONF  |cut -d ":" -f2`

DEFAULTTHEME=`grep defaulttheme $SPLASHTHEMECONF  |cut -d ":" -f2`

if [ $BOOTPART != n ]; then

   echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Montage de /boot... $DEF"

   sleep 1

   /bin/mount /boot

fi

sleep 2

if [ -f $INITRDNAME ]; then

   echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Création du fichier initrd... $DEF"

   mv $INITRDNAME $INITRDNAME.old

   splash_geninitramfs -v -g $INITRDNAME -r 1024x768 $DEFAULTTHEME

   sleep 1

else

   echo ; echo -e "$JNFC ATTENTION !!! vous n'avez pas de fichier $INITRDNAME \a"

   echo -e "Le fichier va être créé, mais il aura besoin d'une entrée"

   echo -e "dans /boot/grub/grub.conf ou /etc/lilo.conf $DEF"

   sleep 5

   echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Création du fichier initrd... $DEF"

   sleep 1

   splash_geninitramfs -v -g $INITRDNAME -r 1024x768 $DEFAULTTHEME

   sleep 1

   

fi 

if [  $BOOTPART != n ]; then

      echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Démontage de /boot... $DEF"

      sleep 1

      /bin/umount /boot

fi

}

MK_Theme()

{

echo "Quel nom voulez-vous donner à ce thème ?"

read THEMENAME

if [ -d $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME ]; then

   echo "Ce nom existe dejà, voulez vous l'effacer ? o/n"

      TEST=1

      while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

      read DIR

      case $DIR in

         o)

            echo "Création des repertoires..."

            sleep 1

            rm -rf $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME

            mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME

            mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images

            TEST=0

            ;;

         n)

            echo "Sortie de splashtheme"

            exit

            ;;

         *)

            echo "Entrée incorrecte, tapez o (oui) ou n (non)"

            ;;

         esac

      done

         

else

   echo "Création des répertoires..."

   sleep 1

   mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME

   mkdir $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images

fi

   

TEST=1

while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

   echo ; echo "Quelle-est l'image à utiliser pour le mode verbose ?"

   read IMAGE1

      if [ -f $IMAGE1 ] ; then

          convert -resize $RESOLUTION! $IMAGE1 $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/verbose-$RESOLUTION.jpg

         TEST=0

      else

         echo ; echo "L'image n'existe pas"

         sleep 1

      fi

done

TEST=1

while [ $TEST = 1 ]; do

        echo ; echo "Souhaitez vous utiliser la même image pour le mode silent ? o/n"

   read VAR1

   case $VAR1 in

      o)

         convert -resize $RESOLUTION! $IMAGE1 $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-$RESOLUTION.jpg

         TEST=0

         ;;

      n)

         echo ; echo "Quelle-est l'image à utiliser ?"

         read IMAGE2

         if [ -z $IMAGE2 ]; then

            echo ; echo "L'image n'existe pas..."

            sleep 1

            TEST=1

         else

            convert -resize $RESOLUTION! \

            $IMAGE2 $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-$RESOLUTION.jpg

            TEST=0

         fi

         ;;

      *)

         

         echo "Entrée incorrecte, tapez o (oui) ou n (non)"

         ;;

      esac

done

echo ; echo "Création des fichiers de configuration..."

sleep 1

if [ $RESOLUTION = 800x600 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# *****************************************************************************

# $THEMENAME - a sample gensplash theme, bootsplash compatibility mode

# This file should be placed in /etc/splash/$THEMENAME

# *****************************************************************************

bgcolor=0

tx=19

ty=21   

tw=764

th=568

text_x=159

text_y=425

text_size=20

text_color=0xeef4ff

pic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/verbose-800x600.jpg

silentpic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-800x600.jpg

box silent noover    159 454 640 478 #04045498

box silent inter    159 455 159 477 #ffff00 #ffff00 #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       159 455 640 477 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent   159 454 640 454 #313234

box silent    159 478 640 478 #eef4ff

box silent    159 454 159 478 #313234

box silent    640 454 640 478 #eef4ff

box noover    15 15 784 585 #04045498

EOF

elif [ $RESOLUTION = 1024x768 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# *****************************************************************************

# $THEMENAME - a sample gensplash theme, bootsplash compatibility mode

# This file should be placed in /etc/splash/$THEMENAME

# *****************************************************************************

bgcolor=0

tx=25

ty=28   

tw=979

th=728

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

pic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

silentpic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

box silent noover   204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter   204 583 204 611 #ffff00 #ffff00 #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent      204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent   204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent   204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent   204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent   820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

box noover    20 20 1004 750 #04045498

EOF

elif [ $RESOLUTION = 1280x1024 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# *****************************************************************************

# $THEMENAME - a sample gensplash theme, bootsplash compatibility mode

# This file should be placed in /etc/splash/$THEMENAME/

# *****************************************************************************

bgcolor=0

tx=31

ty=37   

tw=1223

th=970

text_x=255

text_y=725

text_size=34

text_color=0xeef4ff

pic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/verbose-1280x1024.jpg

silentpic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

box silent noover    255 776 1025 816 #04045498

box silent inter   255 777 255 814  #ffff00 #ffff00 #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       255 777 1025 814 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent   255 776 1025 776 #313234

box silent    255 816 1025 816 #eef4ff

box silent    255 776 255 816 #313234

box silent    1025 776 1025 816 #eef4ff

box noover  25 26 1255 1000 #04045498

EOF

elif [ $RESOLUTION = 1600x1200 ]; then

   cat > $THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/$RESOLUTION.cfg << EOF

# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# *****************************************************************************

# $THEMENAME - a sample gensplash theme, bootsplash compatibility mode

# This file should be placed in /etc/splash/$THEMENAME/

# *****************************************************************************

bgcolor=0

tx=39

ty=43   

tw=1529

th=1137

text_x=318

text_y=850

text_size=40

text_color=0xeef4ff

pic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/verbose-1600x1200.jpg

silentpic=$THEMESDIR/$THEMENAME/images/silent-1600x1200.jpg

box silent noover   318 909 1281 956 #04045498

box silent inter   318 910 318 954 #ffff00 #ffff00 #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       318 910 1281 954 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent    318 909 1281 909 #313234

box silent    318 956 1281 956 #eef4ff

box silent    318 909 318 956 #313234

box silent    1281 909 1281 956 #eef4ff

box noover     31 31 1568 1171 #04045498

EOF

else

   echo "Résolution inconnue !"

   exit

fi

clear

echo ; echo "Votre thème a été créé :)"

echo ; echo

sleep 1

}

Random()

{

# Locales

BOOTPART=`grep bootpart $SPLASHTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

RAND=`echo $((RANDOM%$NUMTHEMES+1))`

INITRDNAME=`grep initrdname $SPLASHTHEMECONF |cut -d ":" -f2`

THEMESDIR="/etc/splash"

DEFAULTTHEME=`grep defaulttheme $SPLASHTHEMECONF  |cut -d ":" -f2`

THEMES=`ls $THEMESDIR |grep -v $DEFAULTTHEME`

NUMTHEMES=`echo $THEMES |wc -w`

if [ $BOOTPART != n ]; then

   /bin/mount $BOOTPART /boot

fi

if [ -f /tmp/splashtheme.tmp ]; then

   rm /tmp/splashtheme.tmp

fi

RAND=`echo $((RANDOM%$NUMTHEMES+1))`

for I in $THEMES ; do

   echo $I >>/tmp/splashtheme.tmp

done

THEME=`cat /tmp/splashtheme.tmp |head -n $RAND |tail -n 1`

rm $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME &&

splash_util -c off &&

ln -s $THEMESDIR/$THEME $THEMESDIR/$DEFAULTTHEME &&

rm $INITRDNAME

splash_geninitramfs -v -g $INITRDNAME -r 1024x768 $DEFAULTTHEME

sleep 1 

if [ $BOOTPART != n ]; then

   /bin/umount /boot

fi

rm /tmp/splashtheme.tmp

}

Restart()

{

echo ; echo -e "$JNFC Redémarrage du gensplash... $DEF"

/etc/init.d/splash restart

sleep 1

}

#--------Option

case "$#" in

   

   0)

   Check

   Help

   exit 1

   ;;

   

   1)

     case "$1" in

      -h)

        Check

        Help

        exit 0

        ;;

      -c)

        Check

        Change

        MK_Initrd

        Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      -t)

        Check

        MK_Theme

        exit 0

        ;;

      -r)

        Check

        Random

        exit 0

        ;;

      -C)

        Config

        exit 0

        ;;

      -R)

        Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      -rR)

        Check

        Random

        Restart

        exit 0

        ;;

      *)

        Check

        echo ; echo -e "Paramètre inconnu... \n"

        Help

        exit 1

        ;;

       esac

       ;;

        

   esac
```

Voilà, j'espère que ca amusera certains d'entres vous et n'ésitez pas si vous avez le moindre problème avec ce script à revenir ici  :Wink: 

@+ yuk

[EDIT-2005-02-27] Divers corrections notament dans la partie random.

----------

## Trevoke

Ce serait pas mieux d'ecrire [TIP] ? 

Mon premier reflexe la c'etait de faire "Bon, euh, (resolu) alors?"  :Smile: 

Sinon, histoire de pas etre vexant, je vais avouer que c'est franchement mignon..  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai fait une adaptation du script pour le gensplash, pour ceux que cela intéresse...
> 
> @+ yuk

 

Voila qui est bien cool.  :Cool: 

Merci yuk159.

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ce serait pas mieux d'ecrire [TIP] ? 
> 
> Mon premier reflexe la c'etait de faire "Bon, euh, (resolu) alors?" 
> 
> Sinon, histoire de pas etre vexant, je vais avouer que c'est franchement mignon.. 

 

 :Question:  quitte à à être vexant je préfèreai comprendre, et donc que tu t'explique  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ben en fait, avec "bash_script" moi je me dis "le gars la il veut qu'on l'aide a resoudre un probleme de script BASH" alors que si tu ecris "TIP" tout de suite on se dit "oua la je vais apprendre quelque chose ca va etre cool ca m'est pas arrive depuis que je me suis colle les doigts sur la prise electrique..."

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ben en fait, avec "bash_script" moi je me dis "le gars la il veut qu'on l'aide a resoudre un probleme de script BASH" alors que si tu ecris "TIP" tout de suite on se dit "oua la je vais apprendre quelque chose ca va etre cool ca m'est pas arrive depuis que je me suis colle les doigts sur la prise electrique..."

 

Mouai, sauf qu'il n'y a rien à apprendre ici, c'est juste un script qui s'applique sur des choses déjà configuré.

Imagine le mec qui vient et qui pense apprendre quelques choses  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ben c'est toujours du bash  :Wink: 

----------

